# What to feed for creep feed



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 11 boer kids that are 2-4 weeks old. What can I use for a good creep feed? I live in an area where goats aren't very common but there is a huge population of cattle, dairy and beef. I also have access to a great feed mill right here in town. The feed mill does make a dairy goat feed and a general goat feed but that's it. Would a calf feed be okay?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to have a Tractor Supply that carries goat feed, my kids get what their dams get...and since I do milk I give mine the 18% sweet goat feed with Calf Manna and BOSS mixed in a ratio of 50/25/25, the kids have done well on it and my does give great milk.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well since u don't really have goat feed to choose from I would see if the have a calf started feed that is 18 percent protein texturised but I don't think. Would get it medicated bc I don't know what med is put in calf feed. U want something that is about 18 percent protein while they are growing


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate to sound stupid but what is Calf Manna and Boss? Is it a brand or a feed type? I also have a TSC near me but they are a small store and they don't carry a very large varitey. We also have a Fleet Farm and they only carry one type of goat feed. I think the problem is more of a lack of goat keepers so the demand isn't really there.


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay I looked them up and it seems calf manna should def be easy to fink in this neck of the woods and BOSS=black oil sunflower seed.....DUH! I will try it. Thanks, I love this site and all the help I get here! If anyone else has any suggestions let me know!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you have a TSC near you and they have Purina Noble Goat in stock, it's good. It's also medicated for coccidiosis prevention, which I like. If they don't have it, they should be able to get it even if it's just for you. Since it isn't sweet, it kind of keeps my goats from wanting to over eat it and making themselves sick (preventing another issue). :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My tractor supply carries the Noble and also carries Producers Pride DQ which has the medicated but is can be used for sheep so doesn't have copper which you do want for goats. So if that is all they have just be sure to give the minerals.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

TSC should have a dumor brand that is a little less expensive and i think is 16% which is enough for meat goats,especially if you mix the sunflower seeds with it.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Where is here? I live in the county in Texas that produces the 3rd largest amount of beef in the state. I'm one of the few goat raisers and folks look at me like I'm crazy when I ask about goat feeds. I also work in Houston and take a detour thru Bryan to Producers Coop and pick up a load of their Goat Pellet DX, which is 16% protein and 3 % fat, and some Show Goat pellet which is 18% protein and 3.5% fat. We creep feed the goat pellet and feed the Billies about 2 pounds of the show goat a day. The trick is to pick a feed that they will eat and thrive on. It also must have ammonium chloride to prevent urinary calculi. If we are feeding out show wethers we drizzle some pure corn oil over their feed, about 20 cc for 2 pounds of feed, then sprinkle a teaspoon of Ammonium Chloride over it. The corn oil provides energy and helps the powder stick to the feed. Does don't need the additional AC so don't add it and save your money. Most pelleted goat feeds include Ammonium Chloride so you don't really need to add it unless you have the wethers on a hot feed or have a high mineral content in your water. Other than that, we feed our nannies with kids a pelleted all stock feed that is 12% protein and 5% fat and they keep good milk for the kids. The creep feeders get filled with the Goat pellet DX every week or so, depending on how many kids there are.


----------

